# The Invisible Haunt



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

That would be GREAT! I'd love to go through a haunt like that!! Can you come to WI and do it here? Please?? The haunts I've been through in my area are.. well, not good. And I was beginning to think I can't be scared anymore. I'm immune or maybe just too old. But your idea? I bet I'd be scared. Love it!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Well Franki, that's the beauty of haunting - you can make it happen! You might get friends together and have them do the scares instead of props, but I bet you could do it!


----------



## Franki Stein (Apr 26, 2011)

Maybe someday  but in the meantime, who's gonna scare _me_? Everybody needs a good scare now & then, right?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Fantastic concept for a haunt! I love the way you described your idea. You can just place yourself in the situation you are describing. Went to a haunt that had large patches of it that was pitch black. One was a 'forest' where a live actor would get right up to you and snarl in your ear (like a werewolf). Another was tight, winding up down and sideways corridor when suddenly a loud 'crack' of thunder and bright lightning. Scared the crap out of you.


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comment Terra. I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Revenant (Feb 24, 2009)

I would certainly visit it. I've felt for years that that sound design made the difference between a a haunt that just startles and one that actually captivates and scares. It's a whole different way of thinking out a haunt so you want to plan it out for a good while... and spend a lot of time arranging speakers and walking around blindfolded to get an idea of what sounds great in theory and what actually works. Oh man, if there was ever a haunt idea that screamed for Zombietronix, it'd be this one.

Your surface textures would have to be VERY durable; the whole haunt would go through a lot of physical abuse since people would be feeling therir way through. And think of how many visitors you get... this one would take a while to get through because people would be moving slowly.

I think this would require a *totally* different conception and layout for the haunt, largely because safety is a serious issue; you'd probably have to completely avoid any strong startle scares since someone bolting while blind could get hurt. When coming up with ideas and brainstorming this, do it blindfolded and don't think visually!

If you know anyone who IS blind, or know anyone who can get you in touch with people who are, maybe even try talking to them about what they would find scary and entertaining.

Whatever you do, keep me posted on this because I think the idea rocks!


----------



## JustJimAZ (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the comment Rev! I did get the idea from a game recommended by my "resident blind guy" Bryan of Blind Ambitions. I'm teaching him Jeet Kune Do, so I see him pretty often.

I think I could do a small version of this in 2012 as proof of concept. Maybe I will use actors rather than sensors. Anyway, I have been fascinated by the concepts.


----------

